# Review: Eureka Zenith Club E



## synopsis

Good evening everyone,

Here is a short review of my The "Eureka Zenith Club E" that I recently purchased by a retailer based in Italy, apparently well known on this forum and other German and French ones where I'm registered as well: Gianni from Elektros.it








I've got to say, I'm a newbie in Espresso making, so I had no real experience to compare it with other grinders.

All I found on the Internet, was a single review here claiming it with a performing equally with a Mazzer Super Jolly Electronic.

I've got my parcel home 2 days after the purchase, that was pretty fast.


My, first impression after unboxing: This is big, massive, I didn't really expect, it weights, it's heavy (23 pounds), well stable.

The body is well built, it's in aluminium, available in black or grey colors, no chrom version.

The paint work is awesome; it's a very soft black surface that doesn't keep any finger traces. The grind is not sticking at all, this is such easy to wipe it off.

It's 56cm tall, bear in mind to measure the height of your furnitures in the kitchen depending where you plan to set it, otherwise you might want to swap the hopper instead.

The cover of the electronic display is made of plastic, just like the plate you put in front of the grinder.

The manual is in Italian and English. I pretty much appreciated that all major functions were such intuitive. One key for a single dose, one for double dose, (+) and (-) to adjust the timer. Some key combination to switch off the timer, an electronic dose counter, buttons lock. That's it.









I put some beans in the hopper, put a portafilter, and there, the first good surprise, is that it stands on its own. It's not only a fork where to put the portafilter, but a hook as well to keep it standing without need of holding it yourself.

The second good surprise, this is the low volume. I do not have that many comparisons beside videos I saw on Internet, where I was considering the Eureka Mignon and the Macap M4D as well. I've got the "relative feeling" that the Eureka Zenith Club was slightly quieter in use.

The burrs are 60mm, they are adjusted with a wheel of good size that provide an excellent feeling and that is very precise: if I turn the wheel just one half grade, I'll see a difference during the extraction.

By the way, when comparing with the Macap M4D I was considering, I have to confess this tuning wheel on the side appeared more comfortable than the burrs tunings of the Macap located in the back of the grinder.








There is a LED to light up the portafilter, this detail provides a great control on the finest of the grind.

The hopper has a slider to close of the distribution and allow removal.

It's very clean to use: in single dose, everything falls into the PF, in double dose, there is a few grind falling over, but it's not really significant, and it falls in the plate anyway.

Clumping : I read pretty much about this topic, saw videos, and with the beans I have used, and with a fine grind, I haven't noticed anything.

The fork holding the PF is adjustable, just like the chute as well. Imagine you want to grind some coffee for a filter coffee or a French press, just lift up the chute and you can fill a different receptacle.








Retention: very little, with such a chute, the grind has no surface to attach to which is pretty enjoyable because I couldn't figure out using a burst all the time to clean it.

To conclude with of all of this, the adjective that describes this grinder the better is its comfort of usage.

I'm certainly missing some experience to comment now about the negative sides of this grinder, but here is a summary of the qualities I have appreciated:


The stability

The body which doesn't leave any finger traces left

The low volume in usage

The light on the portafilter

The very intuitive commands

The PF stand which holds it tightly

Remains pretty clean in usage

The little retention

The tuning wheel, that fits nicely in the hand, and is also easy to fine-tune, very precise

The price which make it competitive against the Macap M4D I initially wanted and against a Mazzer Mini, and also way cheaper than a Mazzer SJ if these two models can really be compared just like pretended in the other review mentioned above.

The adjustable chute, which allows filling up something else than a PF, because I also have friends who enjoy filter coffee.


If you feel like doing a purchase to Elektros.it , and see the product is currently not available, I would highly recommend to drop a mail to Gianni first. Because the stocks of this product is not always live updated on its Internet site: I preordered mine, just like other customers, means after there was only one sample left, that gone sold few days after.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Excellent , first review on here of this grinder . Pics look good too . Thanks a lot .

How consistent is the dose each time on the same weight . How does it taste in the cup ?

bella barista stock these in the uk also in the think .


----------



## glevum

excellent review...little known about this grinder so many thanks.


----------



## Charliej

Machina Espresso also have a review of its big brother with the 65 mm burrs too, they reckon that one has the SJ beat hands down.


----------



## synopsis

Hey folks, many thanks for your encouragements,

Well this is the point: unlike many aficionados here, I do not yet have a scale to weight the beans and the grind right after. All I can tell you is the grind if very fluffy.

Of course, the review would be more interesting if I could have weight the grind, put some comments on maintenance. I could also have added some pictures. I initially wanted to make a video as well to show the noise in usage, but I can tell you there would have been other noises in the background that would have covered everything anyway if you see what I mean.

Regarding the choice of the retailer, I have to admit that I didn't know him long time before, but I read so many threads on different forums about him that I was confident ordering on his store.

Moreover, he's offering a very competitive deal. And based on our many exchanges and the level of service, my expectations were by far overachieved.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Great review. Sounds like you're really happy with it


----------



## louiscar

I hope a month isn't too long to revive this thread.

After some agonising deliberations on what to grinder to get I happened across the Eureka Club E and started to research on it. Apart from the one mentioned by the OP I only found this thread and finally decided to order it. Give it's a Sunday I was surprised to have my question answered by Gianni on Elektro.it almost withing minutes of asking it. He even slung me a discount code to put into the cart as I had requested direct payment rather than Paypal with fees.

So I am already impressed with the company and much searching shows that the price is far cheaper than anywhere else that stocks this model.

If anyone is interested I can also add my findings here when it arrives although the black one I ordered won't be delivered till sometime after Jan 18th when they will get fresh stocks. I'm hoping this is going to be a good upgrade to my MC2 and I'm reasonably confident that it will be good value for the money.

I'd like to thank synopsis for helping me make up my mind finally and if you are still around I'd like to confirm something that you alluded to in your description. That is, if I understand correctly, there is a way to override the timer function to allow a continuous manual shot to be performed similar to pushing the middle button on the Mazzer mini-e ?

I'm hoping this is the case as that is something I'd really like but if not I will probably set the one cup to a couple of seconds since I almost always do doubles.


----------



## stub24

I am also interested in purchasing the Zenith so any opinions you have with your new purchase louiscar I would be interested to hear. I am debating about whether to go for this or the Quamar M80E at the moment. As for the continuous grinding setting I believe there is one if you press both single and double dose buttons at the same time.

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u

stub24 said:


> I am also interested in purchasing the Zenith so any opinions you have with your new purchase louiscar I would be interested to hear. I am debating about whether to go for this or the Quamar M80E at the moment. As for the continuous grinding setting I believe there is one if you press both single and double dose buttons at the same time.
> 
> Stuart


there was a quamar in the for sale section ,a till go ing I believe . Have a look , might have to go back a couple of pages .


----------



## stub24

I am also interested in purchasing the Zenith so any opinions you have with your new purchase louiscar I would be interested to hear. I am debating about whether to go for this or the Quamar M80E at the moment. As for the continuous grinding setting I believe there is one if you press both single and double dose buttons at the same time.

Stuart


----------



## stub24

Mrboots2u said:


> there was a quamar in the for sale section ,a till go ing I believe . Have a look , might have to go back a couple of pages .


Thanks for this will have a look, I am still swinging towards the zenith at the moment though probably mostly due to looks and reputation.

Not sure why I haver replied twice to this thread sorry about that, not sure how I did it.


----------



## louiscar

stub24 said:


> I am also interested in purchasing the Zenith so any opinions you have with your new purchase louiscar I would be interested to hear. I am debating about whether to go for this or the Quamar M80E at the moment. As for the continuous grinding setting I believe there is one if you press both single and double dose buttons at the same time.
> 
> Stuart


That's so interesting because I decided to upgrade because my mate got a Quamar M80E and I was very impressed with it. But I had a few seeds of thought thrown at me by HarryM from homecoffeeroaster forum which got me looking at some other options. I do think that either way you won't go wrong, my only doubt was the availability or rather the ease of getting parts which I usually do searches for before making up my mind. The M80E delivers the goods well enough from my early experiences though.

The discussion I mentioned can be seen here if you're interested:

http://www.homecoffeeroaster.co.uk/threads/16745-Coffee-Grinder-for-%C2%A3250

Thanks for the info on the continuous grinding issue.


----------



## synopsis

louiscar said:


> I'd like to thank synopsis for helping me make up my mind finally and if you are still around I'd like to confirm something that you alluded to in your description. That is, if I understand correctly, there is a way to override the timer function to allow a continuous manual shot to be performed similar to pushing the middle button on the Mazzer mini-e ?
> 
> I'm hoping this is the case as that is something I'd really like but if not I will probably set the one cup to a couple of seconds since I almost always do doubles.


Hey Louiscar, I'm happy if I was some help in your choice.

I confirm there is a key combination to disable the timer and get coffee continuously.

The adjustable chute is pretty nice to avoid having coffee right in the middle of the portafilter.

However, you can't have a single coffee dose in a couple of seconds, mine is adjusted between 5.6 and 5.8 seconds for a single dose. It's not like a Mahlkönig K30 that is really delivering in a couple of seconds.

When delivering a double dose in the portafilter, to avoid loss of coffee and having to clean up: I'm using a cake ring of metal as dosing funnel (I've got a 58mm one). It fits perfectly the portafilter.

You know this kind of little metal ring you use to cut biscuits. Well, it's cheap and it does the job.


----------



## 4515

Mrboots2u said:


> there was a quamar in the for sale section ,a till go ing I believe . Have a look , might have to go back a couple of pages .


The Quamar for sale is mine

Black and had light home use - barely broke the burrs in

Its available if youre interested


----------



## jonneymendoza

hi, i have been using this grinder for about a month now and was wondering how to clean it?

could not find any instructions on how to do so.

What i do is just use a toothrbush or similar and clean the part where the grounded coffee comes out


----------



## Beanosaurus

jonneymendoza said:


> hi, i have been using this grinder for about a month now and was wondering how to clean it?
> 
> could not find any instructions on how to do so.
> 
> What i do is just use a toothrbush or similar and clean the part where the grounded coffee comes out


I can imagine it's not too dissimilar to the Zenith (if not identical) in terms of burr carrier assembly.

Check this thread out:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20426-Zenith-65e-Burr-Cleaning-and-Removal


----------

